# Atiflash Anleitung



## huntertech (22. Januar 2010)

Hier im Forum wurde mir geraten, zum flashen einer Grafikkarte Atiflash statt Winflash zu nehmen. Da kommt schon die erste Frage:

1. Könnt ihr das bestätigen bzw. würdet ihr das Gegenteil sagen?

Dann habe ich auch schon bei Google geguckt, finde aber nichts, was mir irgendwie die Vorgehensweise mit Atiflash erklärt (habe die neueste Atiflash Version).

2. Kann mir da einer helfen?


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## huntertech (23. Januar 2010)

Habe jetzt eine Anleitung gefunden, jedoch bin ich jetzt auch erstmal dahinter gekommen, dass man Atiflash nicht unter Windows öffnen soll.

Da steht, man soll den PC mit "Bootdisk" starten und dann kommen die nächsten Schritte. Aber was ist Bootdisk und wo bekomme ichs her?


----------



## huntertech (25. Januar 2010)

Och Leute, keiner wil antworten 

Nein mal im Ernst, welches benutzt ihr denn und warum?
Und an die, die Atiflash benutzen: Wie funktionierts?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Januar 2010)

Du kannst auch einen USB-Stick bootbar machen und mit dem flashen, aber wie ...  bin nVIDIA-User.

Hier mal ne Anleitung, vielleicht hilft das. Klick mich


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (25. Januar 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Nein mal im Ernst, welches benutzt ihr denn und warum? Und an die, die Atiflash benutzen: Wie funktionierts?



Ich nehmen Winflash, weil das für mich komfortabler ist. Probleme hatte ich damit nie!

Zu Atiflash: Du musst das Programm runter laden, entpacken und auf einen bootbaren USB Stick packen oder auf eine Diskette. Das gewünschte Bios zum flashen bitte nicht vergessen. Anschließend vom Datenträger booten und per Commandozeile flashen. (Befehle kannst du nach schauen bei Google. Anleitungen eigentlich auch ) 

Wenn dir das zu kompliziert ist, benutze ruhig Winflash. Da haste du halt eine _Programm Oberfläche_, die du per .exe starten kannst und dann brauchst du nur noch das modifizierte Bios auswählen und flashen!

Unter Windows würde ich vorher alle übrigen Programm schließen. Besonders solche Software wie Antivirus usw.! Einfach alles was du gerade nicht benötigst, damit der Flash Vorgang *nicht gestör*t wird. Nach dem Flash musst du den Rechner sowieso neu starten, von daher stört es nicht weiter.


----------



## huntertech (25. Januar 2010)

Ja gut, meine HD 3870 habe ich schon gute 20 mal mit Winflash geflasht, nur mir wurde hier im Forum davon abgeraten, da soll dauernd etwas schief laufen. Deswegen war ich jetzt etwas verunsichert, da ich an einer Karte für 180€ wenig Risiko eingehen möchte  Da es aber auch in der Anleitung von ConNerVos steht, dass ohne Betriebssystem sicherer sien soll, werde ich dann das versuchen 


Anleitung um nen USB-Stick bootfähig zu machen ist ja auch dabei. Werde ich mir heut noch durchlesen


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab meine Graka's noch nie unter Windoof geflasht (viel zu unsicher) nur mit Diskette oder jetzt, da komfortabler, mit USB-Stick. Da brauch man auch keine Progs zu schließen und so einen Blödsinn. 

Also huntertech viel Spaß beim ausloten und flashen.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal ein Mainboard-BIOS unter Windows kaputt geflasht. Seit dem gehören BIOS-Flashs unter Windows bei mit auf die DON'T-DO-Liste


----------



## huntertech (25. Januar 2010)

Wozu flasht mans Mainboard-BIOS?


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2010)

Also sowas macht man um Microcodes für neue Prozessoren aufzuspielen (damit das Mainboard die erkennt), aber es werden manchmal auch neue Features oder Einstellungen eröffnet. Aber wie heißt es so schön "Never touch a running system.", also nur wenn nötig sonst Finger weg.


----------



## huntertech (26. Januar 2010)

Müsste mir auch nochmal jmd erklären  Also wie das geht meine ich jetzt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2010)

Du meinst den Mainboard-BIOS-Flash oder was nochmal erklären?

Edit: Sowas steht aber auch im Benutzerhandbuch deines Mainboards.


----------



## huntertech (26. Januar 2010)

Achso, na dann


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Januar 2010)

bei ASUS klappt das wunderbar mit ahsueignem Tool.


----------



## kress (26. Januar 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> bei ASUS klappt das wunderbar mit ahsueignem Tool.


jap, sau einfach und schnell


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2010)

Als ob das bei Gigabyte anders wär.  ...


----------



## huntertech (26. Januar 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> bei ASUS klappt das wunderbar mit ahsueignem Tool.





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Als ob das bei Gigabyte anders wär.  ...





kress schrieb:


> jap, sau einfach und schnell




Ich erkläre den Krieg zwischen den Asus- und den Gygabyte-Anhängern hiermit als eröffnet


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2010)

Hier gibts keinen Krieg. 

Hast du denn jetzt deine Graka geflasht bekommen?


----------



## huntertech (26. Januar 2010)

Krieg ich ja erst in einem Monat


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2010)

Du könntest, aber schon mal an deiner jetzigen üben.


----------



## huntertech (26. Januar 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber wie heißt es so schön "Never touch a running system.", also nur wenn nötig sonst Finger weg.





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Du könntest, aber schon mal an deiner jetzigen üben.



Wiederspricht sich selber


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2010)

In mir sind zwei Persöhnlichkeiten, die durch ihren ständigen Kampf einen Sinn bekannter Computergesetze vermissen lassen. 

Spaß bei Seite, das erste Zitat bezieht sich auf das Thema-Mainboard, dort macht flashen nur Sinn, wenn es einen Prozzi aufnehmen soll denn es so noch nicht erkennt.
Das zweite Zitat bezieht sich auf die Graka, wo ich persöhnlich schon einen Sinn sehe, weil durch das Flashen eines OC-BIOS, die Graka ohne Tools wie Rivatuner auskommen kann, die ich sonst als zusätzlichen Prozess hätte.


----------



## huntertech (26. Januar 2010)

Schon klar 

Da ich aber (wie schon geschrieben) schon unzählige Male mit Winflash geflasht habe, denke ich, ich bekomme es ohne Benutzeroberfläche aber mit Anleitung auch hin


----------



## huntertech (29. März 2010)

Muss das alte Thema dann doch noch mal aufwühlen. Habe gerade mal  versucht von einem 4GB USB-Stick zu booten und stoße da erneut auf  Probleme. Habe (wie in ConNerVos' Anleitung) den Stick bootbar gemacht (per USB Disk Storage Format Tool), die Diskettendateien hat das Tool auch draufgemacht. Und Atiflash habe ich auch drauf.

Aber wenn ich jetzt vom Stick booten will (geht nur mit der BIOS-Einstellung, die den Stick als Floppy Emuliert), bekomme ich einen abgeschnittenen Satzteil (der ist zu weit links dargestellt, deswegen fehlt was). Ich bekomme immer "ssing operating system" angezeigt, was könnte der Satz (im ganzen) mal ausgedrückt haben?


----------



## huntertech (29. März 2010)

Habs jetzt mal mit nem anderen Stick versucht und der macht das gleihe, bloß dass der nur "j" oben links anzeugt, aber auch da: kein DOS, kann nichts eingeben, tut sich nichts!


----------



## huntertech (30. März 2010)

Hat sich erledigt, liegt wohl am PC. Mit meinem (doch sehr in die Jahre gekommenen) Laptop gehts einwandfrei.


----------

